# Mama Hedgie has a tooth abscess??? Advice Needed!



## LovinHediges (Feb 6, 2010)

So tonight while I was getting "glamour shots" and spending some much needed time with my hedgie Hannah I noticed a weird discolored spot on the side of her mouth. I had just cut her nails last night and didn't notice it then. However the last three weeks I have been on crutches due to a tibial plateau fracture and unable to get downstairs as often to spend as much time with my hedgies as I normally do, so this could've come on any time during that. I am scheduling a vet visit tomorrow morning (hopefully they will have opening ASAP). 
The one thing that throws a wrench in this is that Hannah is possibly pregnant. This will be her second litter and she is on baby watch starting on July 25th (30 days from the beginning of breeding). I'm fine with losing the hoglets, but not with losing Hannah - she is my baby. My main question is that if an operation is needed - should I opt for a spay/abort at the same time? Obviously this mouth issue could impact her nutrition and therefore any hoglets nutrition and the care she is able to provide. She has been gaining weight steadily (I weigh her every night) and she has been eating more than normal, but I worry that this will decrease her eating. Obviously I will be feeding her soft foods, but who feels like eating with a sore mouth 
Here are the pictures:





































Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

oh your poor kiddo  if it is an abcessed tooth would the swelling not be coming from the gums tho? That looks like lip/ skin no? I hope someone experienced with this can give you some advice quickly...poor little muffin!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Oh poor baby... I hope you can get it fixed soon and not have to lose the hoglets too.


----------



## LovinHediges (Feb 6, 2010)

I keep looking at my poor kiddo and she won't let me look at her mouth too close which is why I took the pictures last night - it was less evasive. I really don't know what it is and I'm so worried, I barely slept last night. I'm calling around now for vets and quizzing them because my primary vet is busy but is trying to get me in before noon. I don't want just anyone touching my baby. I will update this when I know more.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This hog needs to see the vet. asap. Back in the western days abscesses killed more cowboys than Indians and bullets put together.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She needs to see the vet today and get anything done that will need to be done. I wouldn't spay/abort the babies at this point in time. If it's just an abscess and all that needs to be done is give her a bit of gas and clean it out, she may have a normal delivery and babies may be fine. It may also just be a little blood blister that could be drained without gassing if she is at all co-operative. 

You will need to keep a really close eye on her until she delivers just in case of complications but she will probably be fine and I think having a normal delivery would be easier on her than a spay/abort at this point in time. But ask the vets opinion. 

Have you spoken directly to your vet so he knows the time frame is critical. Sometimes office staff don't relay all the information. 

Good luck.


----------



## LovinHediges (Feb 6, 2010)

Back from the vet! Hannah is going to be okay After an extremely thorough examination (which unfortunately required gassing her and I got to wear the crazy magnification glasses) we ruled out a spider bite and tooth abscess. The inside of her mouth looks perfect. We determined that the cause of the abscess was a quill poke that got infected. The abscess was drained and Hannah is on Baytril 2x a day for 5 days. The infection actually did not appear as bad as I expected and we got the abscess completely drained. I am also going to do some warm compresses to draw out any new buildup and for comfort. I love the vet that I see - she allows me to go into the back with her and I got to hold Hannah through the whole process.
I am not sure how the gassing (which was short) or the Baytril will affect the unborn hoglets. I guess to me its not as important as Hannah. Without Hannah there are no hoglets and no way to care for them, so she is my first concern. 
And Nancy you were correct - I started calling the vet office as soon as they opened this morning and the office staff did not understand - it was not until I as able to talk to the vet (after about 5 calls) did I get an appointment (an immediate appointment) - I was getting ready to drive to a 24hr emergency vet 2 hours away that was recommended by the Como Park Animal Hospital (which is also 2+ hours away, but didn't have any appointments).


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Glad she is going to be ok!  I'm betting and PRAYING the babies will be fine!


----------



## LovinHediges (Feb 6, 2010)

I really do hope the hoglets are okay also. Its getting so close to her due date I worry about her stress level - however I'm probably more stressed than she is! She is usually a very laid back and friendly hog and stayed that way during her first litter, so hopefully this was not too traumatic for her.
Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad that she's doing better & hope that everything works out well with her & the babies. She's a beautiful hedgie. And I'm so glad you posted pictures, because it could help someone else out in the future.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay. That is wonderful news. I'm glad talking directly to the vet helped get her in quickly. 

I'm sure everything will work out fine and Hannah will have wonderful healthy babies and be just fine.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yay!!! I love good news! I hope everything goes perfectly with the babies


----------



## LovinHediges (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! This is such a kind and welcoming forum, I usually post on chins-n-hedgies, but I'll try and remember to post hoglet pictures here too


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so happy your hedgie has been given a clean bill of health!


----------

